# Garro : Sword of Truth blub on BL website



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

The following is now on the BL website:

_Nathaniel Garro, knight errant and agent of the Sigillite, returns from the battlefields of Calth to find a new mission already waiting for him – a ragged fleet of Space Marines from several Legions lingers at the edge of the Terran system. With the presence of World Eaters and Emperor’s Children causing concern among the loyalist defenders and drawing a grim parallel with his own frantic flight, Garro must look beneath the obvious if he is to determine friend from foe..._

Another chance for a Rylonor apperance? Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Oooh More faithful World Eaters? That's good, I really liked the ones in _Outcast Dead_ if not how they ended up.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Garro and Loken are both the obvious characters to bring Rylanor and/or Tarvitz back into the fold. I keep getting my hopes up regarding the two of them, but I really shouldn't.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I would throw a fucking nerd fit if they brought back Saul. I loved that character, and I would be so fucking happy if they brought him back. However, he's dead. Anyway, loyalists World Eaters would be awesome. This sounds great.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

If Loken survived Istvaan Tarvitz sure as hell could have aswell. If anything I would have said that Lokens end was far more final than Tarvitz, especially when we factor in Tarvitz knew of a convenient underground bunker.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> If Loken survived Istvaan Tarvitz sure as hell could have aswell. If anything I would have said that Lokens end was far more final than Tarvitz, especially when we factor in Tarvitz knew of a convenient underground bunker.


Ooo, I forgot about that. He could have pulled through, though I refuse to get my hopes up only to have BL kick me in the emotional balls.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I still feel bad about that Death Guard Dreadnought that caught in the trenches with a massive gash in his armour when they started to drop virus bombs down.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> Ooo, I forgot about that. He could have pulled through, though I refuse to get my hopes up only to have BL kick me in the emotional balls.


Yeah, Loken was much deader than Tarvitz and Rylanor, and he's fine now!

It would be just like BL to bring them back only to kill them off later, grimdark and all that (Poor Solomon. Poor Tarik).


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I still feel bad about that Death Guard Dreadnought that caught in the trenches with a massive gash in his armour when they started to drop virus bombs down.


Was an awesome end though, and great quote/dying words from him.



Tywin Lannister said:


> Yeah, Loken was much deader than Tarvitz and Rylanor, and he's fine now!
> 
> It would be just like BL to bring them back only to kill them off later, grimdark and all that (Poor Solomon. Poor Tarik).


Poor Tarik though, as of _Know No Fear_, his fate is even worse


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Tywin Lannister said:


> and he's fine now!


I think that's a generous/deluded reading of _Legion of One_. Loken's not fine.

Moreover, that Loken survived itself is a problem for many readers (myself included). _Legion of One_ handled it very well, but the simple case (for me) is that _Galaxy in Flames_ is massively diminished by his survival, despite that Cerberus is pretty cool.

Having everyone survive Isstvan III even further diminishes it. Tarvitz and Rylanor could survive, but _should_ they survive? Ehrlen was cool, can't we get him? 

There's a massive wealth to be explored in the World Eaters. It's a slight shame that those in _The Outcast Dead_ were decent, because they rest on being 'more awesome' than Skraal, but as characters weren't terribly different or innovative in contrast. Having said that - they're enjoyable reads, so I'm not really beat up about them, I just think there's elements of slight misplaced afoot.

---

*Garro*

Excellent. The Imperial Fists/Raven Guard scenes at Terra in _Deliverance Lost_ were rather enjoyable. I've liked these audiobooks so far, I'm sure I'll like them as we continue!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ehrlen was hacked to pieces, no chance of him coming back.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Ehrlen was hacked to pieces, no chance of him coming back.


Dreadnought? If someone were to show up at Isstvan III who has a spare casket, why the devil not...

The trouble with Loken's survival is the phrase _"If Loken can survive..."_, almost anything isn't too implausible. But otherwise, yes, point taken. Now you've mentioned it, he did die rather more properly than the others we're discussing.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm... going to agree to disagree. 

Loken was the only "hard sell" in terms of those guys surviving. And you have to remember that the building fell on him _after_ the virus bombing, which was the deadliest of the attacks unleashed by Horus. The idea was, could he survive under that rubble. I repeatedly pointed out that one of the implants Space Marines are graced with is there specifically to help them cope with/survive otherwise mortal wounds by going into a coma.

By contrast, Tarvitz and Rylanor had an obvious out. Underground hangar = cover + potential means of escape.

So, in my eyes at least, it wasn't so much a _"If Loken can survive, who else could have?"_ sort of thing. It was more a _"If Loken survived, Saul and Rylanor BETTER have, as well!"_

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> I would throw a fucking nerd fit if they brought back Saul. I loved that character, and I would be so fucking happy if they brought him back. However, he's dead. Anyway, loyalists World Eaters would be awesome. This sounds great.


As will I. Saul Tarvitz is awesome and I do hope he returns.



Angel of Blood said:


> If Loken survived Istvaan Tarvitz sure as hell could have aswell. If anything I would have said that Lokens end was far more final than Tarvitz, especially when we factor in Tarvitz knew of a convenient underground bunker.


Indeed. Lucius makes note of it to Eidolon, and states that Ancient Rylanor was sent to guard it, and he wonders why they didn't use it. Perhaps they did. I think that Saul Tarvitz, Nero Vipus and Rylanor, and whomever else was with them, used that ship to escape and might be with these loyalist detatchments now, or on their way to Terra to try and aid the Imperium.


LotN


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone surviving that Isstvaan is a huge letdown to me. This made Horus series which started great feel more like tv soap-operas where popular characters have to brought back even when how stupid it makes whole storyline. They could have made few survivers, but of course it HAS to be one of popular characters in series. Yes of course, the one who should have died. yawn


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't mind characters surviving, makes the series a lot less cut and paste or black and white. I.e "Horus wipes out entire loyal forces at Istvaan and the drop site massacre, and that's that" well wrote characters should survive imo because it adds to the series rather than detract. 

The only problem though is don't put them in over the top situations where's it's difficult to imagine them getting out of, which unfortunately they did with Loken. Tarvitz and Rylanor on the other hand are perfectly accept to me.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Roninman said:


> Anyone surviving that Isstvaan is a huge letdown to me. This made Horus series which started great feel more like tv soap-operas where popular characters have to brought back even when how stupid it makes whole storyline. They could have made few survivers, but of course it HAS to be one of popular characters in series. Yes of course, the one who should have died. yawn


Abnett and Swallow have confirmed many times that Loken was never meant to die at Istvaan. They had his survival of the battle planned before it was even written. I admit perhaps he should have been in a better place so that his survival would be more understandable but I don't think it was a mistake.

Loken has unfinished business with Abaddon and 'Little' Horus, I imagine he'll kill the latter and be killed by the former, or become a Founding Grey Knight. Or hell maybe he'll kill Abaddon too, and the Abaddon the Despoiler we all know and love/hate turns out to be a clone of the original. Now that would be an awesome twist.


LotN


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Abnett and Swallow have confirmed many times that Loken was never meant to die at Istvaan. They had his survival of the battle planned before it was even written. I admit perhaps he should have been in a better place so that his survival would be more understandable but I don't think it was a mistake.
> 
> Loken has unfinished business with Abaddon and 'Little' Horus, I imagine he'll kill the latter and be killed by the former, or become a Founding Grey Knight. Or hell maybe he'll kill Abaddon too, and the Abaddon the Despoiler we all know and love/hate turns out to be a clone of the original. Now that would be an awesome twist.
> 
> ...


Well main point of Loken surviving has to do how he was written in Galaxy in Flames. Yet another good hero vs evil heroes showdown, then he gets his butt kicked and makes a comeback. I still think though that Ben Counter is the main reason that many people are having this debate. Whole thing was written with an extreme cliche and i knew he would survive at that point, but was it really necessary to have this whole building collapse thing since it didnt suprise anyone that he would live.

We have seen those things plenty of times in movies already, why it always have to written in way that is so obvious and straightforward that never has any surprises. Seems too many BL "heroes" get this immunity on them, they survive even most stupid and outrageous scenarios to point that this guy is so heroic and lucky. Even though i love BL books, sometimes these are just full of some B-movie cliches and almost makes me put book down. Every shot misses hero or is just a scratch while this guy can fire left and right blasting heads like watermelons to his left and right. There have been very few instances so far from BL that makes for example loyalist vs traitor marines and equal match. Its usually terribly one sided, just look at the terrible Ultramarines movie.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Roninman said:


> Well main point of Loken surviving has to do how he was written in Galaxy in Flames. Yet another good hero vs evil heroes showdown, then he gets his butt kicked and makes a comeback. I still think though that Ben Counter is the main reason that many people are having this debate. Whole thing was written with an extreme cliche and i knew he would survive at that point, but was it really necessary to have this whole building collapse thing since it didnt suprise anyone that he would live.
> 
> We have seen those things plenty of times in movies already, why it always have to written in way that is so obvious and straightforward that never has any surprises. *Seems too many BL "heroes" get this immunity on them, they survive even most stupid and outrageous scenarios to point that this guy is so heroic and lucky*. Even though i love BL books, sometimes these are just full of some B-movie cliches and almost makes me put book down. Every shot misses hero or is just a scratch while this guy can fire left and right blasting heads like watermelons to his left and right. There have been very few instances so far from BL that makes for example loyalist vs traitor marines and equal match. Its usually terribly one sided, just look at the terrible Ultramarines movie.


Have you tried reading some of Chris Wraight's books? He does a good job of semi building up a hero before ending him.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Abnett and Swallow have confirmed many times that Loken was never meant to die at Istvaan. They had his survival of the battle planned before it was even written. I admit perhaps he should have been in a better place so that his survival would be more understandable but I don't think it was a mistake.


If I might put words in Roniman's mouth - it's a mistake in _judgement_, in our estimation, not a mere error or slip-of-the-mind. (And if it was a slip of the mind, well...that makes things even more...silly.)

What the authors say, in a lot of folks opinions, has bugger all to do with whether the series is any good. "Oh, but I _meant_ that that should have happened..." "Well you should have written that." 

Or more commonly: once the book's published, it doesn't matter what the author thinks. But that's old hat debate.



Lord of the Night said:


> Loken has unfinished business with Abaddon and 'Little' Horus, I imagine he'll kill the latter and be killed by the former, or become a Founding Grey Knight. Or hell maybe he'll kill Abaddon too, and the Abaddon the Despoiler we all know and love/hate turns out to be a clone of the original. Now that would be an awesome twist.


As twists go, that'd be about as irritating as killing of Ferrus Manus or possessing Fulgrim - it removes their character entirely and replaces it with another. A merely reincarnated Abaddon? Well, Erebus could do it...

Anyway, you mention the 'unfinished business' - that was resolved at the end of _Galaxy in Flames_ pretty conclusively - Abaddon won and Loken lost. Dredging it up to continue with the same characters after that makes the 30k galaxy seem...very small and claustrophobic.

Chance encounters (like Fabius saving Garro) work out neatly. Even recurring meetings, hooray. But repeated massive encounters with the same major players ... I'm not convinced it's a valuable or desirable thing.

I mean: if Loken can survive, _Mhotep_ can survive. Frankly, Mhotep was more interesting than Loken. And was a bit less have-a-go-hero, a bit more professional Ghost Buster when it comes to daemon-fighting. Perhaps not 'first grey knight', but as chappie in cahoots with the early Ordo Malleus? Hooray.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I don't mind characters surviving, makes the series a lot less cut and paste or black and white. I.e "Horus wipes out entire loyal forces at Istvaan and the drop site massacre, and that's that" well wrote characters should survive imo because it adds to the series rather than detract.


My thoughts are well documented on this topic, but I feel that Loken's survival detracted from the tradegy. I loved Loken as a character, but his survival robbed us of the true horror of Isstvan III. Many nameless and faceless loyal Astartes were butchered, but we simply don't care about them - they had no character development and as a result no fan attraction. If others like Nero and Tarvitz survive (which seems increasingly likely) i'll think the whole potential of Isstvan III will have been largely wasted. 

The same applies to the traitors as well, I feel that too many of them survived the Heresy considering they lost. If AD-B hadn't introduced Sevatar and Argel Tal we wouldn't really have any prominent traitors that actually didn't survive the Heresy.



Lord of the Night said:


> Loken has unfinished business with Abaddon and 'Little' Horus


Of course he does. But reality doesn't always allow for the _'good guys'_ to get their retribution - that was the whole point of Horus's betrayal on Isstvan III & V or the Word Bearer's assault on Calth: to wipe out all opposition so that they couldn't strike back. Whilst the Word Bearers failed in that regard on Calth, Horus shouldn't have on Isstvan III. But as _Xisor_ said, Loken's _"unfinished business"_ was effectively resolved, he and Torgaddon confronted the other half of the Mournival and were soundly defeated. They had their chance at retribution and failed - thats what the tragedy is all about, at this point in the Heresy the _'good guys'_ were being butchered at every turn as Horus's victory seemed increasingly inevitable, Loken and Torgaddon's death would have personified this more than anything. 

When too many main characters survive and continue with prominent roles in the series it starts to feel claustrophobic. The Heresy was a galaxy-spanning event, with billions of people involved. The same old characters do not have to be recycled and used again and again - similar to the reasons AD-B gave as to why if he wrote Heresy-era Night Lords he wouldn't write about Talos and co.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Xisor said:


> I mean: if Loken can survive, _Mhotep_ can survive.


Eh... Loken had the advantage of being in a situation that was survivable when you think of Astartes physiology.

By contrast, Mhotep was also near death... but on a burning starship hurling toward a planet marked by volcanoes, having already lost orbit.

Even *I* didn't entertain hopes of the otherwise sympathetic (and eminently readable) Thousand Son making it through that one!

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Excellent post from Xisor again and CotE. I meant totally that but didnt describe things clear enough.

Things between them are truly done and if they would ever face again (cliche enough?), then Abaddon should atleast finish the job on Loken. That seems extremely clumsy of Abaddon to not make sure this one died. There have been hundreds of thousands of Astartes that could be as enjoyable read as Loken and others, but why everytime most of these simply survive? I want author to suprise me as reader and take books to where im not sure what happens to next page. Isstvaan should have been almost total massacre, there shouldnt be no happy ending with Loken surviving. Bigger things than them were already rolling and they were just few soldiers amongst off untold billions affected. Loken would have been 100 times more memorable if he would have died during fighting there.

Lord of the Night said and i think many others expect this too, about final showdown between Loken and Abaddon. Thats whole point why it shouldnt be written. Suprise as BL, dont go where reader expects fights between inviduals and outcomes even before it happens. Make heroes more ordinary rank soldiers, they dont need to survive miraculously on every round fired against them and they shouldnt survive similar injuries and "make their save" which would kill ordinary troops. Make warfare lethal again.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So this book will take place between _Oath of Moment_ and _Legion of One_ then? It describes World Eaters surviving, could be Varren escaping then, and Emperors Children, hopefully Tarwitz and Rylanor then perhaps. Nothings is certain.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> So this book will take place between _Oath of Moment_ and _Legion of One_ then? It describes World Eaters surviving, could be Varren escaping then, and Emperors Children, hopefully Tarwitz and Rylanor then perhaps. Nothings is certain.


No, it'll take place after both _Oath of Moment_ and _Legion of One_ - as it documents what happens after Garro and co. return from Calth.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

But Legion of One happens some time after Garro was on Calth and this seems to be directly after he returns from there. Doesn't this mean it has to take place between Oath of Moment and Legion of One?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

He went to Istvaan then to Calth then back to Terra, at least that's what I thought.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Apfeljunge said:


> But Legion of One happens some time after Garro was on Calth and this seems to be directly after he returns from there. Doesn't this mean it has to take place between Oath of Moment and Legion of One?





Words_of_Truth said:


> He went to Istvaan then to Calth then back to Terra, at least that's what I thought.


No?

Garro first journeyed to Calth to recruit Rubio (as per _Oath of Moment_), then to Isstvan III to recruit Loken (as per _Legion of One_), then back to Terra (where _Sword of Truth_ will take place)

Chronologically the audios occur in publication order.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry got those two mixed up heh


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

hmm okay makes more sense this way but why does the blurb say he returns from Calth instead from Isstvan III ?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Actually, after browsing the Bolthole it seems I may have been wrong. _Sword of Truth_ may well occur chronologically between _Oath of Moment_ and _Legion of One_ considering Swallow said on there that Loken will not appear in his next Garro audio and the tale of how Varren joined Garro _"is in the works."_

Someone will need to confirm this one, I am not sure myself.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Roninman said:


> We have seen those things plenty of times in movies already, why it always have to written in way that is so obvious and straightforward that never has any surprises. Seems too many BL "heroes" get this immunity on them, they survive even most stupid and outrageous scenarios to point that this guy is so heroic and lucky. Even though i love BL books, sometimes these are just full of some B-movie cliches and almost makes me put book down. Every shot misses hero or is just a scratch while this guy can fire left and right blasting heads like watermelons to his left and right. There have been very few instances so far from BL that makes for example loyalist vs traitor marines and equal match. Its usually terribly one sided, just look at the terrible Ultramarines movie.


I do see the point that having Loken in particular die shows the finality of Horus' and his legion's actions - Loken and Torgadden were on the losing side of the argument and they paid the price.

But I think that in the HH series in particular it is the traitors who always survive and the loyalists who you know are going to get killed, rather than the other way round. 

Loken kills Kharn, Kharn comes back, Kharn gets killed again during the seige of Terra (if I remember my fluff), Kharn comes back. Lucius is effectively unkillable. Abbadon survives. Typhon/us survive. Ahriman survives. All the traitor Primarchs bar Horus survive, and all this is despite most or all of these characters being on Terra when Horus dies and with the UMs and DAs closing in.

Given that of the loyalist Astartes just about the only major characters who look to be in with a fighting chance of making it are Garro and Qruze (and Bjorn the Fell-Handed) I dont think having the like of Loken and maybe Tarvitz etc around for a bit of continuity is such a bad thing...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

All the Loyalist Primarchs go the way of the Dodo as well compared to the Traitor ones which is sucky.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> My thoughts are well documented on this topic, but I feel that Loken's survival detracted from the tradegy. I loved Loken as a character, but his survival robbed us of the true horror of Isstvan III. Many nameless and faceless loyal Astartes were butchered, but we simply don't care about them - they had no character development and as a result no fan attraction. If others like Nero and Tarvitz survive (which seems increasingly likely) i'll think the whole potential of Isstvan III will have been largely wasted.
> 
> The same applies to the traitors as well, I feel that too many of them survived the Heresy considering they lost. If AD-B hadn't introduced Sevatar and Argel Tal we wouldn't really have any prominent traitors that actually didn't survive the Heresy.
> 
> ...


I do agree with almost all of what you write. However I totally disagree with the above. I don't feel that Loken's story was finished at all. Torgaddon, Demeter and Temeter were all main characters to die on Isstvan III (not to mention the lot that died on Isstvan V, including a Primarch). The death of the emperor's dream along with the tens of thousands of other Astartes and billions of others is tragedy enough I feel. 

Loken has a further part to play and I for one am very pleased about that. I'm sure others are too. 

As for Tarvitz and Rylonor, well Rylonor was a minor character who's story never got going. He found a hanger or something. Finding a mysterious hanger and then never been heard for again? Job done! I disagree. Tarvitz organised the defence for months on end and then all Horus's lot buggered off and he lobed a few bombardment shells down. I think this would be a poor end for old Saul. I think he has a lot more to add. 

That being said I do agree that more main characters on BOTH sides should die. However I think that Loken and Tarvitz have more to give before they meet their maker. 

As for Sword of Truth, it seems it will be set between the other two, it would make sense and I'm very much looking forward to finding out more about Varren. Did Varren make reference to being on Isstvan III in the last audio? I can't remember.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> All the Loyalist Primarchs go the way of the Dodo as well compared to the Traitor ones which is sucky.


hmm not really Lion is in the dark angels tower chilling with the watchers being just fine and a goos chunk of the rest are running around the eye of terror naked.

on the subject of tarvitz being alive however....not going to happen loken was the only one alive on that planet and im pretth sure saul would of stood out to macaldor and the emperor.....not to mention a building pretty much crushed him. (ya i know kharn has a thing for living through getting hit by landraiders but he IS a chosen of khorne..)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Azkaellon said:


> hmm not really Lion is in the dark angels tower chilling with the watchers being just fine and a goos chunk of the rest are running around the eye of terror naked.
> 
> on the subject of tarvitz being alive however....not going to happen loken was the only one alive on that planet and im pretth sure saul would of stood out to macaldor and the emperor.....not to mention a building pretty much crushed him. (ya i know kharn has a thing for living through getting hit by landraiders but he IS a chosen of khorne..)


I know but he's not awake afaik, what I meant is we know what every other traitor Primarch is doing, but we don't know for sure what every other Loyalist Primarch is doing. Why is it most of the prominent traitors survived, but few loyalist do and when they do some believe it detracts from the story yet I think it equally detracts when every traitor survives or dies but is brought back time and again.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

mal310 said:


> I do agree with almost all of what you write. However I totally disagree with the above. I don't feel that Loken's story was finished at all. Torgaddon, Demeter and Temeter were all main characters to die on Isstvan III (not to mention the lot that died on Isstvan V, including a Primarch). The death of the emperor's dream along with the tens of thousands of other Astartes and billions of others is tragedy enough I feel.
> 
> Loken has a further part to play and I for one am very pleased about that. I'm sure others are too.
> 
> ...


Our opinions differ then. 



Words_of_Truth said:


> what I meant is we know what every other traitor Primarch is doing


They are just as removed from galactic affairs as their loyalist counterparts though (well bar the very occasional involvement in a particular war or campaign) - well, at least one the surface on things.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> They are just as removed from galactic affairs as their loyalist counterparts though (well bar the very occasional involvement in a particular war or campaign) - well, at least one the surface on things.


But presumably that is because if you could pick (for example) the daemon prince version of Magnus or Angron it would unbalance the TT game a tad, or make a mockery of the fluff if they were beatable...

Anyway, Garro rocks, lots more of him please!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Tywin Lannister said:


> But presumably that is because if you could pick (for example) the daemon prince version of Magnus or Angron it would unbalance the TT game a tad, or make a mockery of the fluff if they were beatable...
> 
> Anyway, Garro rocks, lots more of him please!


Funny enough Demon Prince Angron has Offical rules......I smacked him around with the Sanguinor though.......


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Actually, after browsing the Bolthole it seems I may have been wrong. _Sword of Truth_ may well occur chronologically between _Oath of Moment_ and _Legion of One_ considering Swallow said on there that Loken will not appear in his next Garro audio and the tale of how Varren joined Garro _"is in the works."_
> 
> Someone will need to confirm this one, I am not sure myself.


I could almost imagine that would be the case.  It was a bit frustrating in Legion of One to not know how Varren became a part of the group.


----------

